# 98 Altima Engine Hesitation/Shudder



## mwisebaker (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everybody. 

I have a 98 Altima with about 90,700 miles on it. Yesterday while driving on the highway I felt the engine give a kind of....shudder or hesitation. If it were happening at very slow speeds I would almost say it seemed like it was about to stall. This happened three times over the course of a 35 mile trip.

I don't know much about cars, but I thought this might be a fuel injector problem. I filled the tank this morning and put some STP FI cleaner in. Over the same 35 mile trip I still got the shudder, but it seemed to be less severe. 

I just had the car in for an oil change at a local Gemini shop, and the guy gave it an inspection and noted nothing wrong. Could this be something minor, like I just need to let the STP work through? What else might the problem be if the STP doesn't prevent it? 

Bear in mind that my "do it yourself" expertise ends at changing tires and refilling the windshield washer fluid.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

what rpm does it shudder at, does it do it on acceleration?


----------

